# da fuck is "a-log"



## babaGAReeb (Apr 19, 2015)

some of these face book like thingies say a-log

what is this log thing


----------



## Surtur (Apr 19, 2015)

Lurk moar.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Apr 19, 2015)

"A-Logging" is the practice of being over-the-top harsh in your evaluations of Chris. It comes from Anthony "A-Log" Logatto, who made a series of youtube videos nitpicking every little thing Chris did and comparing him to people like Hitler and Sadaam Hussein.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 19, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> "A-Logging" is the practice of being over-the-top harsh in your evaluations of Chris. It comes from Anthony "A-Log" Logatto, who made a series of youtube videos nitpicking every little thing Chris did and comparing him to people like Hitler and Sadaam Hussein.


i see its an injoke

but things dont make sense, one post i made got a lot of a-log wood but neither did it have fuck all to do with that autistic moron nor was it anything like "damn u worse then 911!"


----------



## Maruukat (Apr 19, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> i see its an injoke
> 
> but things dont make sense, one post i made got a lot of a-log wood but neither did it have fuck all to do with that autistic moron nor was it anything like "damn u worse then 911!"


How do I English again.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Apr 19, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> i see its an injoke
> 
> but things dont make sense, one post i made got a lot of a-log wood but neither did it have fuck all to do with that autistic moron nor was it anything like "damn u worse then 911!"


Just assume it means you were being an autistic dick instead of just a usual autist. Post's shouldn't show that your angry at a lolcow.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 19, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Just assume it means you were being an autistic dick instead of just a usual autist. Post's shouldn't show that your angry at a lolcow.


lol maybe you actually get mad if you use swear words but i dont

i almost never take anything on the internet srsly unless its something like dealing with a pedo which is srs buisness


----------



## exball (Apr 19, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> lol maybe you actually get mad if you use swear words but i dont
> 
> i almost never take anything on the internet srsly unless its something like dealing with a pedo which is srs buisness


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 19, 2015)

You need to work on basic spelling and grammar. It doesn't have to be perfect, but as it is it reminds me of


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 19, 2015)

im mexican and on drugs

dats why the english seems so shitty


----------



## Surtur (Apr 19, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> that autistic moron



A-Log


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 19, 2015)

Surtur said:


> A-Log


the other guy jus said loggin was being over the top and calling him dat is not over the top since he is both an autist and a moron

i dunno why u guys r being so senstitive wid dis considering u made an entire wiki about his idiocy and made him shove a fucking medal up his arse


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 19, 2015)

The forums near-universally think BlueSpike went way too far. He was a stupid 13-year-old who did stupid shit. Most of us aren't justifying his behavior.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Apr 19, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> the other guy jus said loggin was being over the top and calling him dat is not over the top since he is both an autist and a moron
> 
> i dunno why u guys r being so senstitive wid dis considering u made an entire wiki about his idiocy and made him shove a fucking medal up his arse


You're going to fit right in here, mate.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Apr 19, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> im mexican and on drugs
> 
> dats why the english seems so shitty


new favorite quote


----------



## Watcher (Apr 19, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> what is this log thing


----------



## KingofManga420 (Apr 19, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> what is this log thing


----------



## DankMemes (Apr 19, 2015)

Do you mean this kind of log?
log(a)=√(chris)


----------



## Surtur (Apr 19, 2015)

This is officially my favorite thread.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 19, 2015)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Apr 19, 2015)

That Guy said:


> Am I doing this right?


420/10 nice meme would make a mexican on drugs laugh


----------



## Pandas Galore (Apr 19, 2015)

Mathematically, a*log(x)=autism so therefore 10^(autism)=a assuming that the logarithm is using base 10. Hopefully that helps you! I can also help you with natural a-logs if you want math tutoring! 

/endjoke


----------



## Squealer (Apr 19, 2015)

koyemshii said:


>


----------



## Watcher (Apr 20, 2015)

Hunger Mythos said:


>


I spent a while looking for this, I thought it disappeared like all of Vivian Gee's videos


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 20, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> im mexican and on drugs



@Hellblazer 's twin.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay, so I did a little background research on babaGAReeb.

Trust me, he's worth keeping around.

@babaGAReeb, can you tell us why those assholes banned you from the Millenium Forums?


----------



## Null (Apr 20, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> the other guy jus said loggin was being over the top and calling him dat is not over the top since he is both an autist and a moron
> 
> i dunno why u guys r being so senstitive wid dis considering u made an entire wiki about his idiocy and made him shove a fucking medal up his arse


Outright insulting people you are supposed to be laughing at is a sign that you're here for the wrong reasons. The CWCki isn't about verbally abusing some tortured retard. Linkara is a fat sped but that doesn't need to be pointed out by calling him a fat sped. Show us something funny instead. Your post could basically be summed up with

"I was a fan of Linkara but closed my account after I realized he was like this."

Instead you went with "_ayyy fuck this nigger faggot slobberin on dick like a faggot lmaooo_" for maximum Internet Cool.

That's why people said your post was shit.


----------



## Null (Apr 20, 2015)

Also this entire thread is shit. Fuck you people.


----------

